# How can you tell from a male and female blue tongue skink??



## Ryans Reptiles (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi i need help on how to sex a blue tongue skink i want to know how to tell the diffrence please help. Thanks


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

Blue-Tongued Skink Sexing:google:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

All the other ways are just guess work.Of head size,Body lenght,base if the tail girth'ect'ect.

4 100% ways are.

1/It has babys it's a female.
2/You find a sperm plug it's a male.
3/You see hemipenes it's a male.
4/If you see mating one on top male the one under female.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

gazz said:


> 4/If you see mating one on top male the one under female.


And that one isn't guaranteed... you might have a dominant male and a subordinate or "feminised" male - or conversely a dominant "masculinised" female and a subordinate female.

Accidental or intentional same-sex mating isn't unknown in reptiles


----------

